# 2Nd Ac Unit On A 329Fbh



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone out there have a second AC unit installed on a 329fbh If so where was it installed?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you have 50 amp electric service, you should be braced and wired for the second a/c from factory.

Usually, you take the vent out from the upper level, and drop the a/c on there.

I know Keystone was wiring for a second a/c when they upgraded the fifth wheels to 50 amp....


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I know my 329fbh w/ 50amp is wired and braced for second a/c in front bunkhouse vent. There is a blank junction box plate on the ceiling right next to the vent for power and an unused dedicated breaker in the panel listed "2nd ac". I would think that yours has the same set up.
Steve


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine is an early build 2010 with 30 amp. I am going to upgrade to 50 amp but I do not have a vent in the front bunk. So I think I will scrap the 2nd AC idea unless it is possible to cut a new vent hole and brace it.


----------



## 5windhams (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate to renew an old thread, but did you install the 2nd A/C? I have an early 30A 329fbh also, and it tends to get warm inside when temperatures get over 100 in the summer. Last weekend, the thermometer reached 106 outside, and 85 was all it could do.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

5windhams said:


> I hate to renew an old thread, but did you install the 2nd A/C? I have an early 30A 329fbh also, and it tends to get warm inside when temperatures get over 100 in the summer. Last weekend, the thermometer reached 106 outside, and 85 was all it could do.


No I have not installed the second A/C yet but hope to next year. I did the conversion to 50amp this year. I added a couple of A/C vents. One in the hall by the bathroom door and one in the back bedroom. I had member "Laydback" wire my furnace fan to turn on with a switch. Now i can run my furnace fan to help circulate air with the A/C running. This last weekend we had 105 temps and was able to get 81 inside temp which to me feels ice cold when its those temps outside. I am hoping next yeat to put a 15k btu unit in where the existing 13.5k btu unit is and moving the 13.5 to the vent in the living area. Now do you have the 13.5 unit or do you have the 15k unit?


----------



## 5windhams (Dec 14, 2010)

My specs say it is a 15k, but is seems your 13.5k is cooling just as well. I guess I need to check my coils. I cut Double Bubble reflective insulation for the windows, and it seems to help. 50A is going to be my next mod. I hate resetting breakers when the A/C, and water heater is on and someone forgets and turns on the microwave.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

5windhams said:


> My specs say it is a 15k, but is seems your 13.5k is cooling just as well. I guess I need to check my coils. I cut Double Bubble reflective insulation for the windows, and it seems to help. 50A is going to be my next mod. I hate resetting breakers when the A/C, and water heater is on and someone forgets and turns on the microwave.


Give the furnace blower mod a try. I'd say that it definitely helps even out the temperature throughout the trailer and maybe adds a degree or 2 of comfort. It's relatively easy and doesn't cost much.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

5windhams said:


> My specs say it is a 15k, but is seems your 13.5k is cooling just as well. I guess I need to check my coils. I cut Double Bubble reflective insulation for the windows, and it seems to help. 50A is going to be my next mod. I hate resetting breakers when the A/C, and water heater is on and someone forgets and turns on the microwave.


50amp is the only way to go. I run A/C, Water heater, microwave, a fan outside two tv's and two satellite tv boxes and never pop the main breaker. Also when you dod upgrade to 50amp, break up some of you circuits. I have a schematic on the before and after i did mine. If you like i can email to you.


----------

